# Church in Antalya, Turkey



## Kerem (Aug 23, 2010)

Dear Friends, I am Kerem Koç from Galatia, Turkey and I am ministering here in Antalya (Acts 14:25), Turkey. We have started our Church Plant about 6 months ago, and now we have about 15 members. We also just have had our first baptism ceremony last saturday. 

Antalya is a mid-size city for Turkey and 1 million people lives during the winter season probably 1.5 in summers. We are the only Reformed Church in whole geographical state of mediterranean (9.5 millions of peoples)

If you like to know more about our Church and the Churchs in Turkey, please e-mail me you mail address so that we can sent our newsletter. 

Blessings from Antalya

Rev. Kerem Koç 

*Information about us and Turkey*
http://www.apchurches.org/documents/August10-email.pdf
Malatya Film | Welcome
Antalya Protestan Kilisesi - Baba Sayfa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Kerem. At first I had to do a double take, as I was thinking you were involved with my denomination, the ARP (Associate Reformed Presbyterian) Church. We also have a few missionaries in Turkey who are involved with planting churches there.


----------



## Kerem (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Pastor Tim, actally we are not involve with any denominations. There is a Pastor named J. Van Eyk and he interviewed us thats why we are in the magazine. Though we have been in ARP Canada before when we were in Canada. Also I am a big fan of Dr. S. Ferguson nad follow the Erskine Seminary, which once I wanted to attend. Please give my e-mail to your ARP contact in Turkey. I only know one man (not personally) who was at İzmir but I believe he is pulled back couple months ago or so. We hope to have a ministry partner here in Antalya (who is Reformed), there are many workers here but unfortunatelly it is not easy to work together with everyone. Please remember us in your prayers.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 23, 2010)

*Galatia*

It is wonderful to hear that the Gospel is again being proclaimed in Galatia


----------



## louis_jp (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome, and God bless your efforts brother!


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 23, 2010)

Karem, I know John van Eyk personally; he is a good and godly man. We will pray for your church and your ministry, and I'll about connecting you with other Reformed men in Turkey.


----------

